# glueing 2 pieces of driftwood



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Whats a super fast way to glue 2 pieces of driftwood together and have them no be able to break apart? I say superfast because i have java fern plants on them and dont want to rip them off , will silicone work?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Silicone is far from super-fast drying. It takes 2 days to cure. Use a hotglue gun and it should be good to go in a few minutes.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

But will it hold the two pieces good? Is hotglue safe for shrimp?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hotglue should be safe yes. If you want it to hold well just put a small screw into both pieces. They also make a reef epoxy that will work.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

I'm worried that the screw will probably break the wood cause it isn't the strongest thing so i'll probably hot glue it or might not, dunno. I have a question about silicone, if i siliconed something and it seems dry after about 5 hours does that mean i can stick it into the fish tank?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

NO, silicone takes at least 24 hours to dry and it's best to wait 48 before putting it in the aquarium.

To avoid splitting wood with screws you simply drill a pilot hole with a drill bit that is a slight bit smaller than the screw you intend to use. Then when you screw the two pieces together the wood will not split. Use galvanized screws and the metals in them won't hurt anything.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

Seems like so much work lol, i'll just have them leaning together . Don't want anything set in stone yet until i find the final position, thanks for the help.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

One way to do it is drill a hole though both pieces and stick a rod of acryilc or glass through it. I've aquascaped a 125 using small pices of driftwood with this method. Works great.


----------



## cferrell (Oct 5, 2005)

I use staples and drywall screws in my tanks. I've used the typical black ones and I've used the galvinized ones. They have all rusted, but I've never noticed and adverse effects. This has been for 5+ years.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

hey when you find your position i cant tell you how much i suggest using epoxy. nothing sets faster or stronger. ask any reefer
ian


----------

